# [SOLVED] Kaspersky Internet Security 2010



## porkkrop (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi, I recently bought a new pc and with it came Kaspersky IS 2010. Im new to using this and was wondering to anyone familiar with this software, is it normal for the scanner to continuously scan under the my protection tab. I have done the full scans, but was wondering if there was a way to stop the scanner until i chose to access it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Kaspersky Internet Security 2010*

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Sure, there's a way by scheduling the scan, here's a detail procedure including snap shots:
http://support.kaspersky.com/kis2010/scan?qid=208280667

Hope this helps.


----------



## porkkrop (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Kaspersky Internet Security 2010*

Thanks for your efforts. It wasn't quite what i was looking for. The scanning in question that was of concern is the real-time protection Radar. According to this post (http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=150066) there isn't a way to stop it. Its no big deal but just wanted too know more about it. Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Kaspersky Internet Security 2010*

You may perhaps stop the service running occasionaly under Services from msconfig if it really bothers you sometimes.

Appreciate the update.



porkkrop said:


> Thanks for your efforts. It wasn't quite what i was looking for. The scanning in question that was of concern is the real-time protection Radar. According to this post (http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=150066) there isn't a way to stop it. Its no big deal but just wanted too know more about it. Thanks


----------

